# So...enough about me, what about you?



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

I found this questionere, and thought it would be a different way to get to know your fellow Fishforumers. I think it would flow best if you just give your reply, and refrain from commenting too much on others replies....so here it is


1. What time did you get up this morning? 


2. Diamonds or Pearls? 


3. What is the last movie you saw? 


4. What is your favorite TV show? 


5. What did you have for breakfast? 


6. What is your middle name? 


7. What is your favorite cuisine? 


8. What food do you dislike? 


9. What is your favorite chip flavor? 


10. What is your favorite CD at the moment? 


11. What kind of car do you drive? 


12. What do you wish you were driving?


13. Favorite Sandwich? 


14. What characteristic do you despise? 


15. Favorite items of clothing? 


16. Least favorite item of clothing?


17. If you could travel anywhere in the world right now, where would you go? 


18. What color is your bathroom? 


19. Favorite brand of clothing? 


20. Where would you retire? 


21. What is your favorite time of day? 


22. What is your most memorable birthday? 


23. When and where were you born? 


24. What is your favorite sport to watch on T.V.? 


25. What fabric detergent do you use? 


26. Coke or Pepsi? 


27. Are you a morning person or a night owl? 


28. What is your shoe size? 


29. Do you have any pets? 


30. What did you want to be growing up? 


31. Where do you currently live (city/state/country): 


32. Do you prefer dogs or cats? 


33. Favorite Bad Habit?


34. Any words of wisdom you'd like to share with your friends?
__________________


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

1. What time did you get up this morning? 10:30, but only because I had a guitar lesson, usually I get up at the break of noon


2. Diamonds or Pearls? Whichever I could sell for the most cash 


3. What is the last movie you saw? Striptease


4. What is your favorite TV show? Seinfeld


5. What did you have for breakfast? Grapenuts and banana


6. What is your middle name? Paul


7. What is your favorite cuisine? Cheesesburgers, preferably with a minimum 1/2 pound cooked weight*g*


8. What food do you dislike? Asparagus


9. What is your favorite chip flavor? corn 


10. What is your favorite CD at the moment? B.B. King Live in Cook County Jail (I have an autographed copy)


11. What kind of car do you drive? 1999 Ford Ranger


12. What do you wish you were driving? 1970 Olds 442, 1968 Mustang Fastback, 1970 Chevelle SS, or a 1969 Camaro RS/SS


13. Favorite Sandwich? Steak and Cheese


14. What characteristic do you despise? Liars, not little white lies like why you were late for work, but people who construct fantastic tales, and actually believe thier own bull****....."yeah...that's the ticket"


15. Favorite items of clothing? well worn jeans and t-shirts


16. Least favorite item of clothing? neckties and collared shirts


17. If you could travel anywhere in the world right now, where would you go? Southern California 


18. What color is your bathroom? White


19. Favorite brand of clothing? levis


20. Where would you retire? Here from May - October, Arizona the rest of the year


21. What is your favorite time of day? 12 - 4 a.m.


22. What is your most memorable birthday? 4th or 5th, because mom always remionds me I went and hid when the guests arrived.


23. When and where were you born? Boston, Ma August 1972


24. What is your favorite sport to watch on T.V.? Football, specifically, the New England Patriots


25. What fabric detergent do you use? Whatever is on the shelf


26. Coke or Pepsi? pepsi


27. Are you a morning person or a night owl? Most definitely a night owl


28. What is your shoe size? 9 1/2


29. Do you have any pets? 2 55 g aquariums

30. What did you want to be growing up? a garbage collector or a mechanic


31. Where do you currently live (city/state/country): Waterville, ME U.S.A


32. Do you prefer dogs or cats? I would have neither in my home


33. Favorite Bad Habit? Krispy Kreme Donuts


34. Any words of wisdom you'd like to share with your friends? Have a good time, all the time!
__________________


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

1. What time did you get up this morning? 4:30 am to 5 am on school days


2. Diamonds or Pearls? I wouldn't buy any but i think pearls are cooler because they start as a grain of sand

3. What is the last movie you saw? Sin City


4. What is your favorite TV show? i don't have a favorite


5. What did you have for breakfast? today, 2 donuts


6. What is your middle name? Mike


7. What is your favorite cuisine? Give me a pizza burger and i'm happy


8. What food do you dislike? Fish


9. What is your favorite chip flavor? cheese


10. What is your favorite CD at the moment? Your a Woman I'm a Machine by Death From Above 1979


11. What kind of car do you drive? Don't drive


12. What do you wish you were driving? If i had a car i'd be a scion XB


13. Favorite Sandwich? Pulled Pork


14. What characteristic do you despise? Stupidity and preps


15. Favorite items of clothing? T shirts


16. Least favorite item of clothing? Socks and Shoes


17. If you could travel anywhere in the world right now, where would you go? Alaska 


18. What color is your bathroom? White


19. Favorite brand of clothing? idk


20. Where would you retire? idk


21. What is your favorite time of day? 12 am 


22. What is your most memorable birthday? idk


23. When and where were you born? 1991 doylestown Pa


24. What is your favorite sport to watch on T.V.? I don't watch alot but i'd say football


25. What fabric detergent do you use? tide or something i really dont know


26. Coke or Pepsi? COKE


27. Are you a morning person or a night owl? Night owl


28. What is your shoe size? 11 mens


29. Do you have any pets? 1 dog, 1 turtle, 12 fish


30. What did you want to be growing up? A stock broker (kind of weird for a kid isn't it )


31. Where do you currently live (city/state/country): Buckingham/Pa/USA


32. Do you prefer dogs or cats? Dogs


33. Favorite Bad Habit? Spending all my money


34. Any words of wisdom you'd like to share with your friends? If you always plan for the future you never live for the present


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

1. What time did you get up this morning? 5am


2. Diamonds or Pearls? Both 


3. What is the last movie you saw? Baby for Sale


4. What is your favorite TV show? CSI


5. What did you have for breakfast? cheese and crackers


6. What is your middle name? Diane


7. What is your favorite cuisine? seafood


8. What food do you dislike? liver


9. What is your favorite chip flavor? regular lays


10. What is your favorite CD at the moment? Allman Brothers - Decade of Hits


11. What kind of car do you drive? 2002 Chevy Silverado - 4 dr


12. What do you wish you were driving? 2006 Chevy Impala


13. Favorite Sandwich? reuben


14. What characteristic do you despise? liars


15. Favorite items of clothing? shorts and tshirt


16. Least favorite item of clothing? dresses


17. If you could travel anywhere in the world right now, where would you go? Islamorada - in the Fla Keys


18. What color is your bathroom? burgendy and hunter green


19. Favorite brand of clothing? Arizona


20. Where would you retire? Fla Keys


21. What is your favorite time of day? afternoon


22. What is your most memorable birthday? MY 8th birthday - when my dashound ate my bday cake.. LOL


23. When and where were you born? born in Louisiana in 1966


24. What is your favorite sport to watch on T.V.? Nascar Winston Cup Racing


25. What fabric detergent do you use? Tide with Febreze


26. Coke or Pepsi? coke


27. Are you a morning person or a night owl? morning person


28. What is your shoe size? 7


29. Do you have any pets? yes, a yellow lab, a mixed breed dog, a cat, and fish


30. What did you want to be growing up? a vet


31. Where do you currently live (city/state/country): Gray, Ga - USA


32. Do you prefer dogs or cats? cats


33. Favorite Bad Habit? shopping


34. Any words of wisdom you'd like to share with your friends? keep your enemies closer than your friends..


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

1. What time did you get up this morning? 
Got up around 8 a.m

2. Diamonds or Pearls? 
diamonds

3. What is the last movie you saw? 
Sin city

4. What is your favorite TV show? 
Six feet under

5. What did you have for breakfast? 
Toast and cheese, orange juice and coffee.

6. What is your middle name? 
Martta

7. What is your favorite cuisine?
Shrimp wok

8. What food do you dislike? 
Red meat

9. What is your favorite chip flavor? 
Cheese&Onion

10. What is your favorite CD at the moment? 
System of a down- mezmerize

11. What kind of car do you drive? 
Don't 

12. What do you wish you were driving?
An old Wolkswagen

13. Favorite Sandwich? 
Tuna and mayo


14. What characteristic do you despise? 
indifference and envy

15. Favorite items of clothing? 
Pashmina scarfs, velvet skirts

16. Least favorite item of clothing?
sweatshirts

17. If you could travel anywhere in the world right now, where would you go? 
Prague, Chech

18. What color is your bathroom? 
Milky white

19. Favorite brand of clothing? 
Flea market 

20. Where would you retire? 
Tallinn, Estonia

21. What is your favorite time of day? 
Evening

22. What is your most memorable birthday? 
Last bithday, had all my friends for coffee & cake

23. When and where were you born? 
Kotka, Finland 9. August 1988

24. What is your favorite sport to watch on T.V.? 
Icehockey, absolutely

25. What fabric detergent do you use? 
Nature friendly, don't remember the name

26. Coke or Pepsi? 
Neither

27. Are you a morning person or a night owl? 
A night owl

28. What is your shoe size? 
38 in europe sizes, the average womens size I think

29. Do you have any pets? 
3 cats and fish

30. What did you want to be growing up? 
A vet

31. Where do you currently live (city/state/country): 
Kotka, Finland

32. Do you prefer dogs or cats? 
Cats!

33. Favorite Bad Habit?
Napping

34. Any words of wisdom you'd like to share with your friends?
Go with the flow.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

1. What time did you get up this morning? 11:00AM


2. Diamonds or Pearls? Diamonds, I have them in my necklace.


3. What is the last movie you saw? In the cinema? The longest yard.


4. What is your favorite TV show? Eastenders


5. What did you have for breakfast? Cereal


6. What is your middle name? george


7. What is your favorite cuisine? stirlion steak. 


8. What food do you dislike? Onions


9. What is your favorite chip flavor? Crinkled origional


10. What is your favorite CD at the moment? 50 Cent, the massacre


11. What kind of car do you drive? Jaguar S type


12. What do you wish you were driving? Bentley


13. Favorite Sandwich? Steak


14. What characteristic do you despise? Asking questions like this.


15. Favorite items of clothing? Suits


16. Least favorite item of clothing? Stockings


17. If you could travel anywhere in the world right now, where would you go? Africa (Sahara)


18. What color is your bathroom? Blue


19. Favorite brand of clothing? Gucci


20. Where would you retire? Don't know


21. What is your favorite time of day? Depends whether I'm at work or it's a weekend


22. What is your most memorable birthday? 2 years ago had a big party


23. When and where were you born? Poole hospital England


24. What is your favorite sport to watch on T.V.? Football


25. What fabric detergent do you use? I don't


26. Coke or Pepsi? Coca cola


27. Are you a morning person or a night owl? a bit of both


28. What is your shoe size? 12 


29. Do you have any pets? Yes, fish and a German shepherd


30. What did you want to be growing up? A Marine Biologist


31. Where do you currently live (city/state/country): West Howe, Bournemouth, England


32. Do you prefer dogs or cats?I have a dog, but I prefer the attitude of cats.


33. Favorite Bad Habit? Staying up all night doing stupid things like this.


34. Any words of wisdom you'd like to share with your friends? Strive to be happy and be happy to strive.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

1. What time did you get up this morning? 
like 7

2. Diamonds or Pearls? 
pearls are cool

3. What is the last movie you saw? 
elizabeth town...worst movie ever

4. What is your favorite TV show? 
CSI

5. What did you have for breakfast? 
cereal and toast

6. What is your middle name? 
Elizabeth

7. What is your favorite cuisine?
Chinese food...sesame chicken...mmmm...

8. What food do you dislike? 
lima beans

9. What is your favorite chip flavor? 
barbeque

10. What is your favorite CD at the moment? 
The Offspring - Americana

11. What kind of car do you drive? 
i dont drive

12. What do you wish you were driving?
the original hummer

13. Favorite Sandwich? 
shredded BBQ chicken


14. What characteristic do you despise? 
umm...i dunno

15. Favorite items of clothing? 
jeans, t-shirt...and converse shoes

16. Least favorite item of clothing?
anything girly...like skirts and dresses

17. If you could travel anywhere in the world right now, where would you go? 
anywhere tropical with good scuba diving and snorkeling spots. 

18. What color is your bathroom? 
parent's is white...me and my sister's is white...downstairs is white...we're kinda boring. lol

19. Favorite brand of clothing? 
dont really have one. anything that fits and looks okay

20. Where would you retire? 
hmm...haven't really thought about it. I guess Jamestown, RI

21. What is your favorite time of day? 
Evening...when i get to go out with friends to the movies. 

22. What is your most memorable birthday? 
the last one i just had at Dave and Buster's

23. When and where were you born? 
San Antonio, Texas... October 11, 1990, 1:37 pm

24. What is your favorite sport to watch on T.V.? 
hm...basketball...or hockey

25. What fabric detergent do you use? 
i dont know...i guess whatever is on sale and that my mom buys. lol

26. Coke or Pepsi? 
doesnt matter to me

27. Are you a morning person or a night owl? 
definitely a night owl

28. What is your shoe size? 
11 in men's sneakers...lol. i guess i have big feet. 

29. Do you have any pets? 
lots...fish obviously..dog, guinea pigs, and a bunny

30. What did you want to be growing up? 
marine biologist of icthyologist

31. Where do you currently live (city/state/country): 
E. Greenwich, RI

32. Do you prefer dogs or cats? 
DOGS!

33. Favorite Bad Habit?
cant really think of one.

34. Any words of wisdom you'd like to share with your friends?
In a world of cheerios, be a fruit loop! (courtesy of my friend marisa) lol
__________________


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

1. What time did you get up this morning? 8am, only cause I had to..hate mornings!!


2. Diamonds or Pearls? Diamonds


3. What is the last movie you saw? watched Four Rooms earlier, can't remember last theater flick I saw. 


4. What is your favorite TV show? Nip/Tuck


5. What did you have for breakfast? Skipped it.


6. What is your middle name? Renae


7. What is your favorite cuisine? Chinese


8. What food do you dislike? Tomatoes


9. What is your favorite chip flavor? BBQ


10. What is your favorite CD at the moment? Herbie Han**** w/ various artists such as John Mayer, Christina Aguilera, Santana, etc. Great listen! Also Audioslave..Out of Exile. 


11. What kind of car do you drive? Toyota Camry


12. What do you wish you were driving? Jaguar


13. Favorite Sandwich? Chicken Salad


14. What characteristic do you despise? Jealousy


15. Favorite items of clothing? Jeans, Tanktops, sandals!


16. Least favorite item of clothing? skorts


17. If you could travel anywhere in the world right now, where would you go? Australia, New Zealand, Amsterdam...hard pick. 


18. What color is your bathroom? 1 yellow, 1 white, 1 cream. 


19. Favorite brand of clothing? Dolce Gabbana<- but since I can rarely afford. Express or Ann Taylor I guess. 


20. Where would you retire? Anywhere with a beach and sunshine.


21. What is your favorite time of day? mid-afternoon or after 1am and beyond. 


22. What is your most memorable birthday? My 31, I got to hang out with kid rock for the night! It was a blast. And my 23 I went to see Fleetwood Mac and it was an incredible show!


23. When and where were you born? Oct. 1st, 1973, Lexington, Kentucky. 


24. What is your favorite sport to watch on T.V.? Baseball


25. What fabric detergent do you use? Tide


26. Coke or Pepsi? Coke


27. Are you a morning person or a night owl? Night Owl for sure!


28. What is your shoe size? 7


29. Do you have any pets? 2 cats, fish


30. What did you want to be growing up? pathologist, or equine vet.


31. Where do you currently live (city/state/country): Lexington, Kentucky


32. Do you prefer dogs or cats? equally like! 


33. Favorite Bad Habit? smoking


34. Any words of wisdom you'd like to share with your friends? nah! hehe


----------



## thecatdidit (Aug 15, 2005)

1. What time did you get up this morning? 
5:45 AM - same time every day

2. Diamonds or Pearls? 
neither

3. What is the last movie you saw? 
can't remember, probably my DVD of it's "It's A Mad, Mad, Mad World". 

4. What is your favorite TV show? 
Simpsons

5. What did you have for breakfast? 
waffles 

6. What is your middle name? 
allen

7. What is your favorite cuisine? 
Italian

8. What food do you dislike? 
seafood

9. What is your favorite chip flavor? 
fritos or any corn chip

10. What is your favorite CD at the moment? 
King Tubby Meets Rockers Uptown - Augustus Pablo

11. What kind of car do you drive? 
1994 dodge spirit or 1999 Civic depending on what's at the end of the driveway. 

12. What do you wish you were driving?
Any 45+ mpg Japanese "mini-car" that they sell everywhere else but North America

13. Favorite Sandwich? 
Grilled Baked Ham and Cheddar on artisan bread

14. What characteristic do you despise? 
Waste

15. Favorite items of clothing? 
Jeans 

16. Least favorite item of clothing?
ties

17. If you could travel anywhere in the world right now, where would you go? 
Austrailia 

18. What color is your bathroom? 
Light Blue

19. Favorite brand of clothing? 
Wrangler Rugged Wear, not the crap they sell at Wal-Mart. I get most of my clothes from Tractor Supply.

20. Where would you retire? 
Northern New England or Nova Scotia or New Brunswick, Canada

21. What is your favorite time of day? 
Sunrise

22. What is your most memorable birthday? 
20th when I spent the summer in Halifax, NS

23. When and where were you born? 
1964 Peekskill, NY

24. What is your favorite sport to watch on T.V.? 

baseball
25. What fabric detergent do you use? 
cheapest I can find - store brand

26. Coke or Pepsi? 
Coke or Orange Fanta

27. Are you a morning person or a night owl? 
Morning

28. What is your shoe size? 

10.5
29. Do you have any pets? 

A few fish, a black cat
30. What did you want to be growing up? 
Pilot

31. Where do you currently live (city/state/country): 
Orange County, NY USA (near Orange County Choppers)

32. Do you prefer dogs or cats? 
I love both - but slightly prefer a good cat

33. Favorite Bad Habit?

overeating
34. Any words of wisdom you'd like to share with your friends?
reduce, reuse, recycle... stop wasting and messing up our planet, it's the only place we've got, let's not turn it into a slum.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

1. What time did you get up this morning?
-8:00

2. Diamonds or Pearls?
-Diamonds, if I have to pick one

3. What is the last movie you saw?
-Ring 2

4. What is your favorite TV show?
-SouthPark

5. What did you have for breakfast?
-Eggs Benedict

6. What is your middle name?
-Micheal

7. What is your favorite cuisine?
-Lobster Frodiavola

8. What food do you dislike?
-Usually eat everything

9. What is your favorite chip flavor?
-Origional

10. What is your favorite CD at the moment?
-Motion City Soundtrack: Commit this to memory

11. What kind of car do you drive?
-Wish I had a car

12. What do you wish you were driving?
-Wish I could drive

13. Favorite Sandwich?
-BLT

14. What characteristic do you despise?
-Selfish

15. Favorite items of clothing?
-Jeans, preferbly Guess or Express 

16. Least favorite item of clothing?
-Have to say suit or tux, anything with a tie.

17. If you could travel anywhere in the world right now, where would you go?
-Italy

18. What color is your bathroom?
-Downstairs: Burgendy/White, Mine/Bro's: Tan, Sisters: Lime Green (she's crazy) 

19. Favorite brand of clothing?
-RL Polo, Nautica, Express, Guess, A&F

20. Where would you retire?
-Florida

21. What is your favorite time of day?
-any time without school is good

22. What is your most memorable birthday?
-This past birthday was the first one that it didn't rain, every other year it did.

23. When and where were you born?
-July 31, 1991. Jersey

24. What is your favorite sport to watch on T.V.?
-Football, but the Eagles stink this year so it hasn't been good 

25. What fabric detergent do you use?
-Never did a load of wash 

26. Coke or Pepsi?
-Uncle works for pepsi so I have to go with it

27. Are you a morning person or a night owl?
-Both, asleep at like 12:00-2:00 awake at 6:00-8:00

28. What is your shoe size?
-10.5

29. Do you have any pets?
-Cat, Pony, Fish

30. What did you want to be growing up?
Marine Biologist

31. Where do you currently live (city/state/country):
Sewell, NJ, USA

32. Do you prefer dogs or cats?
Dogs, mine just past away in september

33. Favorite Bad Habit?
-Not sure

34. Any words of wisdom you'd like to share with your friends?
-Swordtails taste good, just kidding, hope no one tries that. Then again it probably tastes like chicken .


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

1. What time did you get up this morning? 7.30


2. Diamonds or Pearls? Neither really.


3. What is the last movie you saw? Hmmm, The Magician (Aussie flick)


4. What is your favorite TV show? Of all time- Fawlty Towers; Currently- Maybe Alias?? Any old trash really.


5. What did you have for breakfast? Nothing yet


6. What is your middle name? Anne


7. What is your favorite cuisine? Thai 


8. What food do you dislike? Steak, olives, most commercial food.


9. What is your favorite chip flavor? Plain salted, any brand, yum.


10. What is your favorite CD at the moment? Maybe the new David Byrne one.


11. What kind of car do you drive? Honda civic


12. What do you wish you were driving? A Honda Civic that belongs to me, or a subaru accross Australia!


13. Favorite Sandwich? Byron Bay salad and pesto, yum.


14. What characteristic do you despise? Bitterness.


15. Favorite items of clothing? Birkenstocks, do they count?


16. Least favorite item of clothing? Bra's


17. If you could travel anywhere in the world right now, where would you go? 
South America: Peru, Equador, Galapogas, Bolivia. Then Easter Island and Tahiti on the way back to Burma, Vietnam and Laos. Also Iceland and bits of Europe. Also my own country, Northern Territory, Tasmania, and next door; New Zealand  That should keep me busy, who's paying?

18. What color is your bathroom? Pink and grey, not my idea.


19. Favorite brand of clothing? Prob Review.


20. Where would you retire? Don't know yet, not here that's for sure!


21. What is your favorite time of day? Between 4-8 Daylight saving time.


22. What is your most memorable birthday? 17, Wasn't looking where I was going and accidentally walked gracefully down the spa steps into the pool. Looked like I did it on purpose. Surprised I still remember that! 


23. When and where were you born? 2/2/1978, 6pm, Kogarah, Sydney.


24. What is your favorite sport to watch on T.V.? Tennis if I had to choose, but don't really like to watch sport on T.V unless I'm injured and can't move.

25. What fabric detergent do you use? Aware


26. Coke or Pepsi? Yuk and yuk, coke marginally better but neither thanks very much.


27. Are you a morning person or a night owl? Bit of both, Used to be night owl, I aspire to be a morning person. Currently neither, I'm a day gal!


28. What is your shoe size? Gosh, depends, 9?


29. Do you have any pets? Fish, just decided I want a ragdoll cat, my dog died last year.


30. What did you want to be growing up? A marine biologist.


31. Where do you currently live (city/state/country): Stanmore, Sydney, NSW, Australia.


32. Do you prefer dogs or cats? Dogs, never had cats, I could be converted.


33. Favorite Bad Habit? Have been known to have ice-cream for breakfast on occasion. They're good occassions ha ha.


34. Any words of wisdom you'd like to share with your friends? Nope, well it's probably not a good idea to start a mammoth questionaire like this when you should be doing an assignment! I might have been wise once, can't remember.
__________________


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

** FYI this is amber's** :lol:

1. What time did you get up this morning? 
10am

2. Diamonds or Pearls? 
pearls

3. What is the last movie you saw? 
blade 2

4. What is your favorite TV show? 
aqua teen hunger force and family guy

5. What did you have for breakfast? 
nothing

6. What is your middle name? 
lynn

7. What is your favorite cuisine? 
italian baby!!

8. What food do you dislike? 
spinach and onions 

9. What is your favorite chip flavor? 
old bay seasoning

10. What is your favorite CD at the moment? 
jawbreaker- when it rains it pours

11. What kind of car do you drive? 
2000 f150 and an integra

12. What do you wish you were driving?
scion tc

13. Favorite Sandwich? 
tuna

14. What characteristic do you despise? 
ignorance

15. Favorite items of clothing? 
my jeans and hoodies

16. Least favorite item of clothing?
skirts

17. If you could travel anywhere in the world right now, where would you go? 
california

18. What color is your bathroom? 
white

19. Favorite brand of clothing? 
i dont have one..

20. Where would you retire? 
maine

21. What is your favorite time of day? 
evening

22. What is your most memorable birthday? 
my 18th...I was legal...LOL

23. When and where were you born? 
january 12th 1987 abington pa

24. What is your favorite sport to watch on T.V.? 
i dont do sports but if i had to pick id say ice hockey

25. What fabric detergent do you use? 
tide and snuggles!!

26. Coke or Pepsi? 
pepsi

27. Are you a morning person or a night owl? 
night owl

28. What is your shoe size? 
10 1/2

29. Do you have any pets? 
1 dog (beagle) 1 frog, 1 newt and the fishies

30. What did you want to be growing up? 
a veternarian

31. Where do you currently live (city/state/country): 
harleysville, pa USA

32. Do you prefer dogs or cats? 
both

33. Favorite Bad Habit?
I'm not so sure about this one...

34. Any words of wisdom you'd like to share with your friends?
Don't drink and drive


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

1. What time did you get up this morning? 
9:00 am

2. Diamonds or Pearls? 
diamonds

3. What is the last movie you saw? 
Saw II

4. What is your favorite TV show? 
Family Guy

5. What did you have for breakfast? 
can't remember

6. What is your middle name? 
Juan

7. What is your favorite cuisine? 
Mexican

8. What food do you dislike? 
canned red beans and rice

9. What is your favorite chip flavor? 
corn tortilla

10. What is your favorite CD at the moment? 
Let's Get it: Thug Motivation by: Young Jeezy

11. What kind of car do you drive? 
2005 Ford Focus

12. What do you wish you were driving?
Dodge viper or International CTX

13. Favorite Sandwich? 
Turkey

14. What characteristic do you despise? 
idk I try not to judge

15. Favorite items of clothing? 
hats

16. Least favorite item of clothing?
none

17. If you could travel anywhere in the world right now, where would you go? 
Africa not sure what country though or to be more likely Montana to go bison hunting

18. What color is your bathroom? 
niegesh

19. Favorite brand of clothing? 
I like Calvin Klien blue jeans alot anything nice though

20. Where would you retire? 
Right here where I am

21. What is your favorite time of day? 
I don't know never thought about it

22. What is your most memorable birthday? 
My most recent

23. When and where were you born? 
April 25th Orlando, FL

24. What is your favorite sport to watch on T.V.? 
baseball

25. What fabric detergent do you use? 
Gain

26. Coke or Pepsi? 
Pepsi

27. Are you a morning person or a night owl? 
neither really

28. What is your shoe size? 
13 men's

29. Do you have any pets? 
10g aquarium with 5 platies and betta

30. What did you want to be growing up? 
I don't really know

31. Where do you currently live (city/state/country): 
Tampa Bay, FL

32. Do you prefer dogs or cats? 
dogs

33. Favorite Bad Habit?
speeding

34. Any words of wisdom you'd like to share with your friends?
:hbd:


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

1. What time did you get up this morning? 4:22 am


2. Diamonds or Pearls? diamonds of course


3. What is the last movie you saw? don't remember


4. What is your favorite TV show? Nip/Tuck & ER


5. What did you have for breakfast? Didn't


6. What is your middle name? Not telling


7. What is your favorite cuisine? Fried Catfish


8. What food do you dislike? Bologna


9. What is your favorite chip flavor? Funonions (sp?), cheetos and cooler ranch doritos


10. What is your favorite CD at the moment? idk


11. What kind of car do you drive? 94 chevy pickup


12. What do you wish you were driving? 69 camaro ss 


13. Favorite Sandwich? philly cheese steak


14. What characteristic do you despise? Anger


15. Favorite items of clothing? sweats and t-shirts


16. Least favorite item of clothing? shoes


17. If you could travel anywhere in the world right now, where would you go? S. America


18. What color is your bathroom? White w/ blue accents


19. Favorite brand of clothing? idk


20. Where would you retire? a tropical island


21. What is your favorite time of day? sunrise or sunset


22. What is your most memorable birthday? idk there have been so many *lmao*


23. When and where were you born? 1969 Austin, TX


24. What is your favorite sport to watch on T.V.? Rodeo (YeeHaw)


25. What fabric detergent do you use? Tide


26. Coke or Pepsi? Neither Dr. Pepper


27. Are you a morning person or a night owl? Both depends on my schedule


28. What is your shoe size? 7


29. Do you have any pets? 2 inside cats, 1 outside cat, 5 feral kittens, 5 box turtles, and of course fish and snails


30. What did you want to be growing up? a vet


31. Where do you currently live (city/state/country): New Mexico, USA


32. Do you prefer dogs or cats? I love them both


33. Favorite Bad Habit? Smoking


34. Any words of wisdom you'd like to share with your friends?
Experinece is what you get when you didn't get what you wanted.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

1. What time did you get up this morning? 
7AM

2. Diamonds or Pearls? 
pearls

3. What is the last movie you saw? 
unleashed- starring jet li

4. What is your favorite TV show? 
stargate sg-1 or stargate atlantis/star trek ds9

5. What did you have for breakfast? 
nothing

6. What is your middle name? 
micheal

7. What is your favorite cuisine? 
pizza

8. What food do you dislike? 
tomatoes

9. What is your favorite chip flavor? 
all dressed

10. What is your favorite CD at the moment? 
nightwish-nemo

11. What kind of car do you drive? 
2000 suzuki esteem

12. What do you wish you were driving?
nissan skyline/mitsubishi eclipse

13. Favorite Sandwich? 
subway sandwich sweet onion chicken teryaki

14. What characteristic do you despise? 
lying

15. Favorite items of clothing? 
pants

16. Least favorite item of clothing?
hats

17. If you could travel anywhere in the world right now, where would you go? 
europe

18. What color is your bathroom? 
white

19. Favorite brand of clothing? 
I don't have just what ever is comfortable and affordable

20. Where would you retire? 
don't know yet

21. What is your favorite time of day? 
supper time

22. What is your most memorable birthday? 
I don't know

23. When and where were you born? 
medecine hat Alberta I think in the morning

24. What is your favorite sport to watch on T.V.? 
basketball

25. What fabric detergent do you use? 
tide I think

26. Coke or Pepsi? 
coke

27. Are you a morning person or a night owl? 
night owl

28. What is your shoe size? 
13

29. Do you have any pets? 
cat and lots of fish

30. What did you want to be growing up? 
NBA Basketball player

31. Where do you currently live (city/state/country): 
Waldheim-Saskatchewan-Canada

32. Do you prefer dogs or cats? 
cats

33. Favorite Bad Habit?
I don't know

34. Any words of wisdom you'd like to share with your friends? don't do drugs and stay in shape


----------

